#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Αρχιτέκτονες - Μηχανικοί: Ανενημέρωτοι και ανυπεράσπιστοι στα θέματα Ευθύνης & Ασφάλισης

## Κουτίνας

Άρθρο στο Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του Επιστημονικού & Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Κύπρου Νο 169, Ιούλιος 2013, σ. 18

Αναφέρεται στην κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον επαγγελματικό χώρο των Μηχανικών σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο και η οποία στα πλαίσια της οικονομικής κρίσης και των εξελίξεων θα πρέπει να αλλάξει. Βασίζεται σε εμπερειστατωμένη εμπειρία και γνώση του θέματος από το συγγραφέα του άρθρου.

----------

